
America Pushes Allies to Fight Huawei in New Arms Race with China - gtt
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/26/us/politics/huawei-china-us-5g-technology.html
======
casual_slacker
It concerns me how 5G has a huge PR push behind it, while academic papers seem
to be in a state of confusion and uncertainty, particularly around the 50GHz
line (most 5G standards, including the current EU standard, is only up to
27GHz, but the US allows up to 86GHz)

The most reputable papers I'm aware of are

> Frequency and Irradiation Time-dependant Antiproliferative Effect of Low-
> power Millimeter Waves on RPMI 7932 Human Melanoma Cell Line (2005)

> Eﬀects of Millimeter Wave Exposure on Termite Behavior (2011)

~~~
d2161
How quick that the US forgot the NSA spied on everyone -.-

~~~
elp
Lets also not forget that an amazingly large amount of the time its Cisco that
replaces the Huawei kit.

When the biggest intelligence agency on the planet, the one who got caught
bugging its allies, starts acting as as salesman for a very specific brand of
networking equipment you really do have to ask why.

~~~
zxcmx
Given premises: a) state with a hand in supplying gear will have a natural
"home advantage" spying AND b)"everyone spies / does sigint" and c) it is
basically impossible to detect a well-engineered backdoor then:

1) I believe we don't have to be cynical about the U.S. pushing say, Cisco, it
makes perfect sense; I don't think that agenda is actually hidden. 2) It makes
perfect sense to choose gear for critical infra based on which supplier states
you believe will do you the least harm.

------
altmind
Similar articles from 2 month ago with the same title: "US asks allies to drop
Huawei"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18513249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18513249)

British Telecom bars Huawei's 5G kit from core of network
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18616459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18616459)

Or this article from 5 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17824757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17824757)

Or this article from 1 year ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378846)

All these articles cover the same story, while not giving any "smoking gun"
evidence of huawei wrongdoing, slowly destroying their public image.

~~~
DeonPenny
The problem isn't they have with 5G. It's that Huawei has been caught in
places like Poland spying, the fact that with OTA they could, the fact that in
Iran they've ignored US laws, and China has a rule that could force them
anytime unlike places with Rule of law.

~~~
profalseidol
> the fact that in Iran they've ignored US laws

Why would they? It's Iran. Not anymore the song "We're all living in Amerika"
is true.

~~~
DeonPenny
Because they need US technology and in order to get it they agree to some
things I'd guess

------
throwaway98121
Is there a legitimate security concern or is it that Huawei is a potential
threat to companies here in the US who sell similar or same products for far
more?

Call me pessimistic, but anytime a government tells me something is a national
security threat, my b.s. detector starts to go off.

Not to go completely on a tangent, but the goals of the US republic are to
protect its elite. Everything else is just a distraction, IMO.

~~~
thetechlead
Simply put, Huawei's products have better quality and companies in the US
can't compete with it.

They are already #1 in telecommunication equipment and for consumer
electronics like smart phones, they are killing other competitors in markets
like China and Europe. Their phones were just like another cheap knock-off a
few year back and what impressed me most is how they innovated through hard
core R&D in the last 3 years.

I'm now typing on a Huawei Matebook 13 and carrying a Huawei Mate 10 phone.
Those things have amazing quality and it's a real pity customers can't have
them in the States.

~~~
msravi
Does it matter that Huawei has reached that position by possibly stealing
code?

[https://blogs.cisco.com/news/huawei-and-ciscos-source-
code-c...](https://blogs.cisco.com/news/huawei-and-ciscos-source-code-
correcting-the-record)

~~~
thetechlead
to be honest I think it's all bullshit, just like how oracles sued google for
fucking 9-line copyright infringement, when the first jury trail came out i
was working at google. or the lawsuit Qualcomm 'won' against apple in china.
imo copyright law is hurting competition and innovation in the long term

